# Sonic Chic haul...



## geeko (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's what I hauled today. Darn i need to go on a BLUSHER ban.... 







Dainty mineralized blush x 2
Gentle 
Pleasantry
Nuance
Warm Soul
Gleeful
Merrily
Love Thing

Fresh Green mix MES
Pink Split MES
Odd couple MES
Sea & Sky MES
Two to Glow MES


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2008)

Great haul! Have fun playing with it!


----------



## jbid (Jul 31, 2008)

oh how i envy you! we didn't get them yet...
enjoy!


----------



## trammie (Jul 31, 2008)

oohh i love pleasantry! such a pretty color, nice haul!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 31, 2008)

loveee your blushes!


----------



## mac*lover (Jul 31, 2008)

nice !!!!


----------



## themarymac (Jul 31, 2008)

Very nice.....enjoy!!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 31, 2008)

wow im jealous!! nice haul!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice Haul ! Enjoy


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## cyndi (Aug 1, 2008)

love your haul!! =] 
have fun playing with all the new goodies!


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice haul! Enjoy your beautiful blushes and eyeshadows.


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

thats a lot


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks like someone will have the happiest cheeks in the land.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

WOAH! im jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love dainty


----------



## jaclynashley (Aug 30, 2008)

Dainty is a really pretty color !
I love how it just adds a natural glow to my face .
Have fun with your goodies !


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Your cheeks must be so excited!


----------

